# Welche Kompaktwasserkülung holen?



## CPTSulu (27. November 2016)

*Welche Kompaktwasserkülung holen?*

Hi
ich denke gerade darüber nach mir eine Kompaktwasserkühlung für meinen PC zu holen und bräuchte da etwas Hilfe. Ich hab mich jetzt die letzten Stunden durch viele Testartikel durchgelesen und bin immernoch kaum schlauer deshalb wollte ich mal wissen ob jemand eine Empfehlung für eine leise aber gute 240mm Wasserkühlung hätte. Bisher habe ich da nur sowas wie die Corsair 110i v2 gesehen wo man die Lüfter wechseln müsste um ein leises Gerät zu bekommen oder die Deepcool Captain 240 EX. Ja kurz gesagt, ich bin erschlagen von dem Angebot und bräuchte Hilfe.
PS: Könnte mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen 12V und 7V erklären?
Danke schonmal


----------



## Tolotos66 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkülung holen?*

1) Kompaktwasserkühlungen sind nicht signifikant kühler, als eine gute Lukü und sogar lauter. Ein EKL Olymp mit niedriger Drehzahl ist nahezu unhörbar. 2) Ein Lüfter der mit 7V, statt 12V, angeschlossen ist, läuft durch die geringere Voltzahl langsamer und somit im Idealfall deutlich leiser, ohne unbedingt an effektiver Kühlleistung zu verlieren. Hatte auch mal eine AIO und bin wieder auf Lukü gewechselt. Ein weiterer Nachteil ist, das die Spawas des Mainboards u.U. nicht mehr gescheit mitgekühlt werden.
Gruß T.


----------



## WaldemarE (27. November 2016)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkülung holen?*

Wenns Leise sein soll, entweder die 

BQ SilentLoop 
be quiet! Silent Loop 240mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder alphacool Eisbaer @ 7V + leise Lüfter 
Alphacool Eisbaer 240 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
+
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
Noctua NF-F12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Chimera (28. November 2016)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkülung holen?*

Die Silent Loop kann ich nur empfehlen, ist echt der Hammer. Hab nebst der Silent Loop ja noch eine Cryorig A80, welche ähnlich wie die Corsair halt nur ein Fertig-OEM-Produkt ist und da muss man extremes Glück haben, ob man ein leises (wie meine) Modell oder eben ein lautstarkes bekommt. Wie gesagt, meine ist trotz 12V Betrieb erstaunlicherweise sehr leise, doch die BQ Silent Loop, die ist noch ne Spur leiser (und auch die läuft mit 12V, da man sie nicht drosseln darf von BQ aus). Ok, die Lüfter sind nicht die allerbesten Silent Lüfis, doch reichen die für den Anfang locker.
Hab bei mir anstelle des HR-02 Macho nun die 120mm SL eingebaut, also die kleinste, trotzdem kühlt sie leicht besser als der HR-02 Macho. Mit dem 240mm Modell (wenn es denn gepasst hät) wäre wohl noch ne bessere Kühlung möglich gewesen. Zudem haben Silent Loop, Fractal Kelvin und Alphacool Eisbaer nen mega Vorteil: es sind aufgebaute Waküs mit Custom Teilen, die man je nach dem auch tauschen kann (bei der BQt halt mit Garantieverlust), zudem kommt nicht so ein Billig-Aluradiator zum Einsatz wie bei den Corsair, Cryorig, Thermaltake, etc. OEM AIOs. Bei den geschlossenen Modellen a la Corsair & Co. muss dir einfach bewusst sein: wenn mal was defekt ist, kannst du das Bauteil nicht ersetzen und musst das ganze Teil entsorgen (wenn Garantie vorbei). Nicht so bei den erweiterbaren AIOs, da kann man (begrenzt) Teile austauschen, wie die Schläuche, Fittings, Radiator, usw.
Und zu dem immer wieder auftauchenden "High-End Luküs kühle nbesser": nicht jeder will ein solch monströses Kühteil im PC. Mich hat es fürchterlich genervt, jedes Mal den Kühler abbauen zu müssen, wenn ich an den CPU Stromstecker wollt oder die Deckellüfis tauschen wollt oder was in Sockelnähe machen musst oder wie in meinem Fall, dass der Kühler dan nauch noch Kontakt mit der Graka hat (ok, beim macho waren es immerhin noch 1mm Luft  ). Zudem nervte mich das hohe Gewicht beim transport und dazu reichte es, wenn ich den PC vom Boden auf den Tisch heben musst. DA sind AIOs ganz klar im Vorteil (wenn man nicht grad ein Modell mit 360mm Radi nimmt  ).


----------

